# Big Megapixel Talk [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 8, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11577"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11577">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>It’s coming, just not as soon as you’d like

</strong>A couple of known sources have finally popped up to talk about all the high megapixel rumors floating around this site and others. While most of what we’ve posted has been [CR1], there still seems to be a level of truth to it. However, I’m told that IF there is an announcement in 2012 for a high megapixel camera, it would only be a development announcement. There is nothing in the way of marketing or production for the rumoured camera.</p>
<p>Canon has done a very good job in recent months locking down the rumor mill, even going as far as giving far less NDA’s to media types.</p>
<p>I am confident the prototypes are out there, we just may not get our hands on one for a long while yet.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## heptagon (Oct 8, 2012)

Has Canon really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like about the new sensors yet?


----------



## Aaron78 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd like to at least hear a direct statement from canon about development, that way we would have an idea as to whether it will be a $3,000ish D800 competitor or a $8,000+ 1 series monster.


----------



## Mooose (Oct 8, 2012)

heptagon said:


> Has Canon really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like about the new sensors yet?



my head exploded trying to comprehend this question.


----------



## motorhead (Oct 8, 2012)

Mooose said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > Has Canon really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like about the new sensors yet?
> ...



If you eventually understood, can you explain it to me please, cos I cannot grasp it.


----------



## danski0224 (Oct 8, 2012)

Should I cancel my pre-order?


----------



## vikike (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been using Canon for 12 years. I had film camera, then 20D, 5D, now 5D MK II. Now i am considering to sell my camera and all L-series lenses and switch to Nikon. Never tought it could happen to me! But what Canon is doing recently is just some kind of a joke. 6D is a big dissappoint to me, less mpx than MKII, higher price, no built in flash (I know it's funny but i wanted to use it as a family camera). Canon doesn't have breaktrough developments like in the past, this brand will become follower not leader soon (maybe it is already). The next thing they would announce: "Please customers don't buy Nikon, we will do something worse for much more money somewhen in the future. These rumors about a possibly developments are just trying to slower Nikon sellings. Won't work, Canon!


----------



## Meh (Oct 8, 2012)

vikike said:


> I've been using Canon for 12 years. I had film camera, then 20D, 5D, now 5D MK II. Now i am considering to sell my camera and all L-series lenses and switch to Nikon. Never tought it could happen to me! But what Canon is doing recently is just some kind of a joke. 6D is a big dissappoint to me, less mpx than MKII, higher price, no built in flash (I know it's funny but i wanted to use it as a family camera). Canon doesn't have breaktrough developments like in the past, this brand will become follower not leader soon (maybe it is already). The next thing they would announce: "Please customers don't buy Nikon, we will do something worse for much more money somewhen in the future. These rumors about a possibly developments are just trying to slower Nikon sellings. Won't work, Canon!



Never takes long.


----------



## Razor2012 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hmmm, I wonder if this is what happened to Nikon?


----------



## iso79 (Oct 8, 2012)

Meh said:


> vikike said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using Canon for 12 years. I had film camera, then 20D, 5D, now 5D MK II. Now i am considering to sell my camera and all L-series lenses and switch to Nikon. Never tought it could happen to me! But what Canon is doing recently is just some kind of a joke. 6D is a big dissappoint to me, less mpx than MKII, higher price, no built in flash (I know it's funny but i wanted to use it as a family camera). Canon doesn't have breaktrough developments like in the past, this brand will become follower not leader soon (maybe it is already). The next thing they would announce: "Please customers don't buy Nikon, we will do something worse for much more money somewhen in the future. These rumors about a possibly developments are just trying to slower Nikon sellings. Won't work, Canon!
> ...



Yep. Got to love people who think more megapixels will automatically make them better photographers.


----------



## PackLight (Oct 8, 2012)

"development announcement" = 1 1/2 years


----------



## heptagon (Oct 8, 2012)

PackLight said:


> "development announcement" = 1 1/2 years


Until the real announcement and from there something in between 1-3 years until it starts shipping. You will eventually hold it in your hands in about 5 years.


----------



## PackLight (Oct 8, 2012)

heptagon said:


> PackLight said:
> 
> 
> > "development announcement" = 1 1/2 years
> ...



A person has to be somewhat optimistic

I thought 1 1/2 years was realistic, as evidence the many posts I see asking if they should buy the 200x400 or buy something else.

It is 2 years and counting.

I have to say though, Canon seems to deliver bodies faster than lenses.


----------



## Etienne (Oct 8, 2012)

motorhead said:


> Mooose said:
> 
> 
> > heptagon said:
> ...



I'll translate for you:

" I have been drinking a lot, so I can't do anything but surf the web right now "


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 8, 2012)

This rumor sounds much more realistic. According to the last wave of rumors, Canon is supposedly developing a sensor focused on greater dynamic range and megapixels that just happens to address the biggest complaints of the vocal e-whiners, dynamic range and megapixels. Plus, the rumored 46 megapixels just happens to coincide with a 18 megapixel APS-C sensor scaled up to full-frame. It was all a bit too convenient, don't you think ;D?


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 8, 2012)

heptagon said:


> Has Canon really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like about the new sensors yet?



Well, I think Canon really has been far even as didn't decide not to use even go want not to do look still more like about the new sensor.


----------



## Etienne (Oct 8, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > Has Canon really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like about the new sensors yet?
> ...



Heptagon, Marekjoz ,

Are you guys drinking buddies?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 8, 2012)

Etienne said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > heptagon said:
> ...




ROFL, LMAO, fell off my chair, etc...

On a serious note- I know we all like a nice rumor and to imagine what we can get in the future- but are the 5DIII/1Dx/1DsIII so bad that the Canon shooters who need high megapixels are out of work until the 46MP comes out? 
Also, it is amusing to see how much wrath the 6D incurs without even being available for use...


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 8, 2012)

Etienne said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > heptagon said:
> ...



My answer was in fact directed to OP only, as I was sure that only he would understand it properly


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 8, 2012)

sagittariansrock said:


> (...)
> Also, it is amusing to see how much wrath the 6D incurs without even being available for use...



Ken likes it.


----------



## heptagon (Oct 8, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > Has Canon really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like about the new sensors yet?
> ...



Well if they don't have it do, why are they stop making rumors and not release any worthwile information about what is to has been released yesterday by Nikon?


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 8, 2012)

heptagon said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > heptagon said:
> ...



OK, seriously now...
I didn't see anything announced by Nikon yesterday but anyway - Canon is making money on selling products, not making rumors. No rumors are helping them to increase their sales. What they do in the information area are the announcements. Such announcements take place when:
1. There is an urgent need to react on the competition's success which could direct the customers' flow away
2. There is an expected end of life of the product AND the successor's specification is ready AND the expected delivery date may be evaluated
3. There is almost ready a complete new product/product line

Any other rumor or premature announcement may suppress the crowd from buying the current gear without the alternative product ready to be delivered.


----------



## PackLight (Oct 9, 2012)

heptagon said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > heptagon said:
> ...



Without a doubt, this is the most informative thread of the day.


----------



## Harv (Oct 9, 2012)

PackLight said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > marekjoz said:
> ...



Certainly the most entertaining. :


----------



## julescar (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow finally a thread that makes sense, and is entertaining


----------



## timkbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

Huh?



heptagon said:


> Has Canon really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like about the new sensors yet?


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 9, 2012)

timkbryant said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Has Canon really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like about the new sensors yet?" - I assumed that it means: "Has Canon really decided to use the old sensors instead of looking for the new ones?"

Write your clues. Google translate won't help you 

Anyway it's the better riddle than Canon's pricing policy


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 9, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> "Has Canon really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like about the new sensors yet?" - I assumed that it means: "Has Canon really decided to use the old sensors instead of looking for the new ones?"



Considering the expected price tag of the 1ds imho the really interesting question for the rest of us is...

*Will Canon new release new crop-cameras with really new sensor tech in 2013, or will they resort to the usual updates* (70d=60d with touchscreen, af detect pixels & afma, 700d=650d with built-in cappuccino maker) and we'll have to wait much longer to see the new sensor tech of the 1ds trickle down to consumer grade bodies?

If they come up with an aps-c update with 1-2 usable iso steps more (like a 100% usable iso1600), this might obsolete the need for some folks to buy a ff - so it might not be in Canon's best interested, since they ignore the Nikon competition anyway. In the future ff will offer more mp, but currently it's just about iso noise.


----------



## tg (Oct 9, 2012)

> > On a serious note- I know we all like a nice rumor and to imagine what we can get in the future- but are the 5DIII/1Dx/1DsIII so bad that the Canon shooters who need high megapixels are out of work until the 46MP comes out?





I really like this statement, it reveals a lot about what photographers need, want and dream about. 
I love my 5dmkiii, it may not be perfect in any one way, but it's perfect for its versatility in all the different ways I use it. It rarely leaves me wanting anything else. I am currently in a situation where I need to invest in a proper system for high-res art reproduction; in other words, Medium Format. 

After doing some tests with Hasselblad H4D 50(not multi-shot) and Nikon D800, I was completely convinced DSLRs could soon match or exceed medium format, especially if lenses improve and 16bit color is a part (as was once rumored about the new 1D-S, or whatever you want to call it.)
I saw that the H4D was obviously better in two aspects: transitions/handling of highlights and color. The Nikon kicked ass in high iso and darks; basically handling noise. 
The resolution is different but I wouldn't dare say it's all that important of a difference. The Nikon has actually exceeded MF in some ways, it is a brilliant new camera. But it still misses on a couple things, and it really just comes down to color.


The 1D-S is a very interesting prospect if it can traverse both of those cameras. It would be one more step closer to best of both worlds. Even if it had maximum usable iso of 1600 out of 3200, that means a lot more versatility than MF. With 16bit it would also challenge MF's color, which is the ONLY reason I am considering buying one for art reproduction. If my clients were ok having almost-perfect color, I'd get the Nikon, I would save a lot. But almost-perfect isn't enough,
so if Canon were to have a high MP, 16bit camera for 9000, I would be more than happy to get it (assuming it would actually be as good).
That's why, for me, this rumor is interesting. It could save me 10,000+ in the end, but I guess one can only dream...


I think for most, pros or amateurs, the cameras that are available today are more than capable and better than we ever thought possible, but every time something new or special comes along, we see opportunity and are inspired. So although I don't think anyone is out of work without the camera, a lot of new exciting work will be created once it is available.


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 9, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Well, I think Canon really has been far even as didn't decide not to use even go want not to do look still more like about the new sensor.



Look Scoobs, a clue!


----------



## And-Rew (Oct 9, 2012)

tg said:


> > > On a serious note- I know we all like a nice rumor and to imagine what we can get in the future- but are the 5DIII/1Dx/1DsIII so bad that the Canon shooters who need high megapixels are out of work until the 46MP comes out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 +1


----------



## Cannon Man (Oct 9, 2012)

It's funny reading all there complaints about Canon.
When in reality all professional gear Canon has in production are great.
And if you think something is missing it will come in time. Don't loose your pants yet.


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 9, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > "Has Canon really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like about the new sensors yet?" - I assumed that it means: "Has Canon really decided to use the old sensors instead of looking for the new ones?"
> ...



I think, that there is always a market for aps-c just because of the lenses reach, almost no matter how worse the ISO there will be. Referring to your original question: "*Will Canon new release new crop-cameras with really new sensor tech in 2013, or will they resort to the usual updates*" I'd say: Canon new release new crop-cameras with really new sensor tech in 2013 will appear in 2015  Or what we see now is in fact their "really new sensor tech" and in 2015 we will see, what we would have been expecting in 2013  *)

*) Sorry if the tenses were not properly used in the last sentence (*)(*)


----------



## motorhead (Oct 9, 2012)

_Until the real announcement and from there something in between 1-3 years until it starts shipping. You will eventually hold it in your hands in about 5 years._

Thats fine, I can live with that timescale, by which time we all be spending £9k on a camera without even blinking.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cannon Man said:


> It's funny reading all there complaints about Canon.
> When in reality all professional gear Canon has in production are great.


Is Canon still hiring in viral marketing  ?



Cannon Man said:


> And if you think something is missing it will come in time. Don't loose your pants yet.


I think you got it mixed up: The people "complaining" are not the ones who just bought a 1dx or a 5d3 but those who think Canon is way too expensive and/or lacking features below $3500 in comparison either to Nikon or the respective predecessors. When simply looking at pro gear Canon is of course excellent, and this indeed seems to be their main focus.

Look at the poll http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9763.0 ... 90% of voters thought Canon would release a higher mp body that outside of the "purely pro" price range.


----------



## ronderick (Oct 9, 2012)

Seems quite self-defeating that Canon goes all the way to merge the 1D/1Ds split into the 1DX, and now have another high resolution model, which effectively restarts the product lines.

OK, let me take that back. Maybe they actually decided to adopt the Nikon approach - D1, D1H, D1X....


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 9, 2012)

Mooose said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > Has Canon really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like about the new sensors yet?
> ...



It wasn't a question! It was an answer! The meaning of life! Wow!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 9, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> It wasn't a question! It was an answer!



Wait, I thought the answer was 42. Now you're telling me it's 46.1?!?!?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 9, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > Has Canon really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like about the new sensors yet?
> ...



No way man!

Honestly, want sensor Canon far did decide want go look more and more still yet sensor look about the new Canon did sensor. Word.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 9, 2012)

heptagon said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > heptagon said:
> ...



Maybe as you say, because they really don't have anything now that can match Nikon when it comes to sensors (or, more hopefully, they have something in the wings, but want Nikon to think they are still stuck in the past).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 9, 2012)

tg said:


> > > On a serious note- I know we all like a nice rumor and to imagine what we can get in the future- but are the 5DIII/1Dx/1DsIII so bad that the Canon shooters who need high megapixels are out of work until the 46MP comes out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ibet the MF cameras have very strict color array filters and are less color-blind than the DSLRs, especially the more recent Canon ones, which have gained some luminance SNR improvements at cost of less strict color filters.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 9, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't a question! It was an answer!
> ...



Indeed, you got it! That guy who wrote that book about hiking had no clue.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 9, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't a question! It was an answer!
> ...



As the expert on 42, I can say that 42 is still valid  ... though some well-known company wanted us to believe the answer is 21, then 22, now maybe 20.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Oct 9, 2012)

It's a rumor, Canon has announced nothing and some people here are jumping ship.


----------



## heptagon (Oct 9, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Mooose said:
> 
> 
> > heptagon said:
> ...



You know, man, once you have seen light from the eternal flame it shines from your eyes burning through your brains. It's true. Our bodies emit photons and we can capture them. We are the children of the sun, just not as bright and shiny. The pros use avalanche photodiodes to count every last one in nitrogen cooled chambers isolated from the electromagnetic vibrations of the quirly world.


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 9, 2012)

heptagon said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Mooose said:
> ...



Good to see it's better with you today!


----------



## Woody (Oct 10, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Maybe as you say, because they really don't have anything now that can match Nikon when it comes to sensors (or, more hopefully, they have something in the wings, but want Nikon to think they are still stuck in the past).



If you know or remember Paul Pope from DPReview, this well-informed guy has this to say:

"Not the best they could do by any means but rather the best they were permitted to do by the bean counters concerned with wafer yield in their sensor manufacturing...

But don't be too concerned the best Canon CAN do is still to come ..."
- http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/post/40792377

"I believe Canon's latest sensor technology is going to be showcased later this year. The video camera gives us a hint of what's to come I'm told."
- http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/post/40800902

"I don't believe its a 5 series camera .... more like a 1DXs type of thing.
I think it shoots video at a bit more then 1080p as well ...."
- http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/post/40792357

So, we can expect the high megapixel sensor to appear in a 1D body. And if the engineers manage to convince the bean counters they have the yield under control, we may very well see the latest sensor technology from Canon in it.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 10, 2012)

Woody said:


> And if the engineers manage to convince the bean counters they have the yield under control, we may very well see the latest sensor technology from Canon in it.



The bean counters won't have any problems with the yield rate if the marketing guys allow them to raise the price high enough to compensate... maybe it was too optimistic to expect a 46mp sensor to cost less than 10k, and Nikon's 36mp is the highest pixel rate you can put in a consumer body with current tech.


----------



## Cannon Man (Oct 10, 2012)

ronderick said:


> Seems quite self-defeating that Canon goes all the way to merge the 1D/1Ds split into the 1DX, and now have another high resolution model, which effectively restarts the product lines.
> 
> OK, let me take that back. Maybe they actually decided to adopt the Nikon approach - D1, D1H, D1X....



Yes the 1D Mark IV and 1Ds Mark III merged for the 1DX.
They didn't say they were discontinuing 1DS models or that the 1DX was a replacement for a 1D studio body which it clearly isn't.

They didn't merge two very different camera lines.. they simply combined the best of what the 1D IV and 1Ds III had to offer.


----------



## heptagon (Oct 10, 2012)

Woody said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe as you say, because they really don't have anything now that can match Nikon when it comes to sensors (or, more hopefully, they have something in the wings, but want Nikon to think they are still stuck in the past).
> ...



You give us new (d)hope!


----------



## Shooter (Oct 10, 2012)

The issue isn't that people think they will be better photographers with a larger mp camera. The reality is that it's a tool, you'll be the same photographer you were with your previous camera, but with additional capability for specific needs. Nikon demoed a D800 to me in early spring, I loved it and added two of them to my gear roster. They have consistently proven to be the right tools for specific assignments in comparison to my Canon 1DX bodies (which I love as well). Canon will most likely produce something in the next 18-24 months and I'll probably buy that body when it comes out. In the mean time Nikon has produced a winner, I've put them to work and paid for them several times over in the first few months of ownership. Didn't buy them to be "a better photographer", bought them because they made sense for me. 

Seems like it's a bit arrogant to presuppose why an individual makes one choice or another in equipment purchases. Did we ridicule the Hasselblad shooter who bought a 4x5? Don't think so, and isn't that exactly the same thing? True enough that if you shoot crud on an 18 mp camera, you'll just shoot bigger files of crud on a D800, but what motivates a person, or gives them a right, to make a knee jerk judgement call about any of that? 

JW


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 10, 2012)

tg said:


> > > On a serious note- I know we all like a nice rumor and to imagine what we can get in the future- but are the 5DIII/1Dx/1DsIII so bad that the Canon shooters who need high megapixels are out of work until the 46MP comes out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1

And that is why it is nice when people like you talk about the new opportunities brought about by advancement, as opposed to people complaining about what is available now. But I guess the nature of a forum dictates there will be both.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 10, 2012)

sagittariansrock said:


> But I guess the nature of a forum dictates there will be both.



Indeed - I guess 90% of the people will agree that the current gear (my 60d for example) is absolutely sufficient for most shots, save some on low light for large prints or difficult sports tracking. And if people seek serious advice for the next investment I think they will find it here, though maybe a bit biased to expensive gear and L lenses.

But this a rumors forum about new tech, so I find it somewhat amusing when the argument "it's not about the gear" comes up when Canon does not deliver stuff that really shows a progress in comparison to the predecessors or Nikon. If people would like to vent their frustration about prices or features that is ok by me, and trash-talking that the next lens will be surely "THE" lens is nice while drinking coffee and waiting for Lightroom to process shots.


----------



## Razor2012 (Oct 10, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > But I guess the nature of a forum dictates there will be both.
> ...



The thing is though that statement is correct, it's not about the gear. New state-of-the-art equipment doesn't make the photographer, it enables them to evolve as a photographer. I've seen outstanding pics coming from a cell phone and terrible ones coming from pro gear. What is amusing though is that people will use these same arguments as excuses to bash or troll. It's perfectly fine to express ones dissatisfaction with something that doesn't work properly or is defective, but to solely stir the pot for no specific reason except for their own hidden agendas is rather pointless. Btw, who is really trying to catch up to who here? Competition is good, so expect the race to go back-and-forth.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 11, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> Btw, who is really trying to catch up to who here? Competition is good, so expect the race to go back-and-forth.



Imho atm Canon is hard-pressed to catch up to reality and sanity again. Given the current feature/price combinations this doesn't seem to be the usual volatile "AMD in front of Intel, then the other way around" situation, because once AMD falls behind Intel they concentrate on releasing products with more attractive prices. Conservative Canon with its immovable userbase seems to try "more of the same" no matter what the competition is up to (like 6d vs d600).


----------



## symmar22 (Oct 11, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Imho atm Canon is hard-pressed to catch up to reality and sanity again. Given the current feature/price combinations this doesn't seem to be the usual volatile "AMD in front of Intel, then the other way around" situation, because once AMD falls behind Intel they concentrate on releasing products with more attractive prices. Conservative Canon with its immovable userbase seems to try "more of the same" no matter what the competition is up to (like 6d vs d600).



+1
I was strongly thinking about the race between Intel and AMD, or Nvidia and ATI (sorry AMD again). Here we have a highly competitive market, 2 different situations; with processors, AMD clearly lost the race against Intel, and generation after generation , their CPUs are disappointing performance wise, hence they now compete on the price segment.
In the graphic card race, AMD is much closer to Nvidia and release their GPU generation shortly before Nvidia, as soon as Nvidia shows its own new gen GPUs, AMD is quickly reacting by adjusting the price, so that the performance/price ratio stays decent compared to the concurrence.
I know digital SLRs are a bit more complex than a graphic card, but when we speak sensor tech, IMO Canon is, for the time being, behind Sony/Nikon, but instead of adjusting the price accordingly, they just raise it, strange sense of marketing....

I do not want here to enter the debate where the new 4.25D Mk7 has a better AF or can reach 508.000 ISOs, when Nikon can't. We talk about high megapixel cameras for users who have some need for. Who are the people who need such cameras ? Likely people who do high end work where technical quality is a must (beauty shots, art reproduction, architecture, landscape, ...). We are talking about people who need a specific camera for a specific task, and the closest tool to their requirements is medium format. Here, super high ISO, amazing framerate and combat AF systems are irrelevant, the only requirement is a GOOD sensor, with as much DR as possible, the most faithful color reproduction and a high resolution.

Problem is pricing of MF systems is closer to real estate than cars. So a lot of people, including pros, can not afford such systems. In the good old days, a SINAR system was f.....g expensive, but you would keep it for 20 years. How long is the lifespan of a DSLR ?
It makes sense to produce FF DSLR that fit that niche, and even at 8-10k, it would be reasonable for lots of pros IF the camera can really deliver. For now, the only camera that comes close to that IQ is the D800(E), sold for 3k+. My point is that Canon will have to release a sensor AND body that crushes it, if they want to sell it 3 times the price. Though I am not sure it requires the 1D form factor, a 5D3 body would more than do the job, and would be a better answer to the D800(E).

One last word about the D1X merge, some see it as the best of both worlds, well I don't. Sport / wildlife photographers have lost the reach with their lenses, and studio / landscape photographers have lost their pixels, looks like it was mainly targeted at news pros who need speed, WA lenses and extreme reliability. It's a strange move, since pro shooters have specific needs that require specific cameras, and Canon is proposing only one answer to these needs. Their offer was IMO better scaled with the previous DSLR generation.


----------



## Razor2012 (Oct 11, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, who is really trying to catch up to who here? Competition is good, so expect the race to go back-and-forth.
> ...



That's a nice way of pussy-footing around who's really in top spot.


----------

